# some pics of my candled eggs...(unfertile)



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

I took some pics of the eggs being candled... so you can compare if you do candle yours...

none are fertile

eggs to be candled































































in some you can see the air space being irregular and way too big....
hope they help...


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Those are really good pics, it's a shame none were fertile.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

wow, thanks! That looks like a much better, not to mention safter way to candle eggs.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice photos  Too bad no baby bubs


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

That is a good way to candle them!  It is a shame none of them were fertile!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

What kind of light were you using to check them? The only times i've checked eggs in the past they were never that clear.


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

I used a bed side lamp..... I just hugged the egg and placed it over the light bulb with ceiling lights out shut door and windows.... that way it´s as darkest as posibble......

you can do it with a flashlight but light bulbs are more potent....


----------

